# Hedgehog bag wanted



## Flamepool (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello, Herbie seems to like going places with me, so I was wanting to use something other than the plastic tub/blanket combo. I have heard you can use a "snuggle bag" to take them places. I just wanted to know if anyone here lives in or near Arkansas or somewhere that wouldn't cost too much to ship here. Thanks.


----------



## MeAndToby (Apr 17, 2015)

There are some really great "snuggle bag" options on Etsy!


----------



## Flamepool (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks I might check them out. Im just hoping someone sells them near me


----------



## Hedgielover94 (Sep 6, 2014)

My mom and I make them, we will have the etsy shop up soon, but we make some really cute prints and my hogs love them!


----------



## sakitnyatudisini (Apr 4, 2015)

MeAndToby said:


> There are some really great "snuggle bag" options on Etsy!


How much snuggle bag???


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I bought a snuggle bag made for ferrets from the pet store.


----------



## MeAndToby (Apr 17, 2015)

I haven't bought this particular one yet...but it's really cute!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/193987...+sack&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Flamepool (Apr 11, 2015)

It is cute, but I'm looking for one with a strap so I can carry it around on my shoulder


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a past post about a bonding purse I previously purchased it's called looking for a bonding pouch. I will try to dig it up and link it below or you can try searching for it.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

P.s you will have more luck if you try searching for "bonding pouch" rather than snuggle pouch. Snuggle pouches usually refer to the little sleeping bag type thing for hedgies.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Found it. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/13-housing-accessories/95186-looking-bonding-pouch.html


----------



## Flamepool (Apr 11, 2015)

Cool thanks


----------

